# Starwood Reviews:  Updated 6/12/08 - Sheraton Desert Oasis



## DeniseM (Jan 3, 2008)

*How to access the TUG Reviews: *

To access the Member's Only TUG Reviews you must be a (paid) TUG Member and you must be logged in.

To log-into the reviews, you use the same USER NAME, but you are sent a different PASS WORD to use for the Member's Only Reviews when you become a paid member.

*Harborside Atlantis - Reviews

Lakeside Terrace - Reviews

Sheraton Broadway Plantation - Reviews

Sheraton Desert Oasis - Reviews

Sheraton Mountain Vista - Reviews

Sheraton PGA Resort - Reviews

Sheraton Vistana Resort - Reviews

Sheraton Vistana Villages - Reviews 

Villas of Cave Creek (non-SVN) - Reviews

Vistana's Beach Club  (non-SVN) - Reviews

Westin Desert Willow - Reviews

Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas - Reviews

Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas North - Reviews

Westin Kierland Villas - Reviews

Westin Lagunamar Ocean Resort - Reviews

Westin Mission Hills - Reviews

Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas - Reviews

Westin St. John - Reviews*

*Westin Los Cabos *- Reviews

*Westin Nanea Ocean Villas *- Reviews[/B]

*Westin Riverfront* - Reviews[/B]​


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 12, 2018)

updated these old links!


----------

